

Worsening cosmic radiation could preclude deep-space exploration - jngreenlee
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/2014SW001084/abstract

======
jngreenlee
Official title: "Does the worsening galactic cosmic radiation environment
observed by CRaTER preclude future manned deep-space exploration?"

Interesting quote from summary: "Galactic cosmic radiation presents a more
significant challenge: the time to 3% Risk of Exposure Induced Death (REID) in
interplanetary space was less than 400 days for a 30 year old male and less
than 300 days for a 30 year old female in the last cycle 23–24 minimum. The
time to 3% REID is estimated to be ~20% lower in the coming cycle 24–25
minimum. If the heliospheric magnetic field continues to weaken over time, as
is likely, then allowable mission durations will decrease correspondingly."

Fun version of the story: "The SUN has CHANGED in a way we've NEVER SEEN:
Trips to Mars may be OFF"
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/22/the_sun_has_changed_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/22/the_sun_has_changed_in_a_way_weve_never_seen_mars_trips_may_be_off/)

